# Interior we started last week



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We did the exterior of this home a few weeks ago and the owners liked dealing with us so we were awarded the interior even though our proposal was the most expensive.

Once you see the pics you will understand why. It is hands down the worst interior job I have ever taken on. Every single room has failing paint and plaster, there are spots that have drywall the paint is failing there as well. Not sure what happened. 

A lot of work to just scrape and remove the failing plaster to this point. Probably another 120 hours till we start applying finish paint. 

Photos up on onedrive so you feel great about how you have it on your current job. :thumbsup:

http://1drv.ms/1vPnRE1


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Holy cow... Have fun! 

They will be glad they hired you.. I'm sure of that.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So exactly _why_ are they painting?


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

What happened to that place? Have they upgraded their roof and gutters yet? It's really cool that they went with you guys, it shows they'll pay to have it done right.
Also they really like your work. Good luck!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Man I wish I was there.Love those kind of jobs.:yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks like a crack house


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> looks like a crack house


literally


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Did u bid it?
Looks like t and m with budget

Tough one
I love that stuff to


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its a really nice tudor. Or at least it will be when we are done, still trying to get them to go ahead with new windows. They are toast and it would have been three times the labor cost to restore them.

Only good shot I have of the exterior. 300lf of trim, and nine window sills got replaced to give you an idea of how bad it was.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

mudbone said:


> Man I wish I was there.Love those kind of jobs.:yes:




Come on I will take you fishing on the beach.


Phinnster said:


> Did u bid it?
> Looks like t and m with budget
> 
> Tough one
> I love that stuff to


I bid it, carefully. Checked my numbers three times, sat in each room for 30 mins. :jester:


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice stiff 
How big is the house


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Phinnster said:


> Nice stiff
> How big is the house


I think its around 2800 square. Was full of really expensive antique furniture, we packed it up in a mobile storage unit for them.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That's great, Tommy. 

Awesome when customers become both interior and exterior customers.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I priced a lake MI cottage once near Saugatuck that looked like that. Lead paint everywhere as well. I did not get the job. I would only be glad to have a job like that during Dec, Jan, and Feb.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would probably feel the same way Dean, but our exterior season is 9-10 months. Calling for a colder than usual Winter this year.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Holy water. and garlic. I wouldn't paint that house without holy water and garlic, maybe a few silver bullets:shutup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Holy water. and garlic. I wouldn't paint that house without holy water and garlic, maybe a few silver bullets:shutup:


Had to shift to another job to finish it out the last few days. I was in town and wanted to check the site out and make sure some other subs were doing their jobs. 

My wife walked through the hallway and when she got to the bottom of the stairs she swore there was a spirit in the house. Goose bumps all over her, had me a little freaked out. I politely told them we would respect their house and do a good job and got out of there.

Can't wait to tell the crew about it Monday. :jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

God, don't tell the guys until they're done. Production will slow down do to 'paranormal activity'

or you could try Sherwin Williams A20W601 Holy Water. Available in 3 screams.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Updates: Got about half the house primed with crack fix from Maddog. Should be ready to start mud work by the end of the week. 

To anyone who will be using this primer make sure you ventilate and don't let sprinkles land in your eyes.

:stupid:


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mad dog works great


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Had to shift to another job to finish it out the last few days. I was in town and wanted to check the site out and make sure some other subs were doing their jobs.
> 
> My wife walked through the hallway and when she got to the bottom of the stairs she swore there was a spirit in the house. Goose bumps all over her, had me a little freaked out. I politely told them we would respect their house and do a good job and got out of there.
> 
> Can't wait to tell the crew about it Monday. :jester:


Go from straight line to b-line!:yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We made some progress this week even with a short crew. The first floor is almost ready for primer and paint.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

How do you like the crack fix Tommy? I have a job coming up that I plan on using it for the first time ever. The existing paint is sound, but the original primer is shrinking leaving a "crazing" affect everywhere.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> How do you like the crack fix Tommy? I have a job coming up that I plan on using it for the first time ever. The existing paint is sound, but the original primer is shrinking leaving a "crazing" affect everywhere.


Its great. I had a few rooms like that where was crazing and we did two coats to fill in the cracks. We are also brushing it into the deep cracks bridging the plaster before we skim. 

We had several areas where it pulled some failing paint and there was a chip rolled back into the wall and we couldn't scrape them off the next day. Really strong bond.


----------

